# Stihl HT250 pole saw converted to trimmer.



## bwalker (Mar 1, 2021)

Inreally liked the Stihl FS250 trimmer, but Stihl has discontinued them. What's the odds a FS-85 shaft/gear box/ head fits on a HT250?


----------



## Franny K (Mar 3, 2021)

I also would like to know if a gearbox for string or blade will mount up to the ht250. The angle attachment is the same for a bunch of other pole saws.


----------



## furb (Mar 9, 2021)

The gear box is the same so the shaft probably also is.


----------



## Franny K (Jan 16, 2022)

I just got the Ht250. The issue is how to adapt a hoop type handle. I suppose if you don't want the rubber grip it is easy. The genuine angle gearbox and the aftermarket brushcutter attachment fit. Seem to need a Stihl specific string holder I don't currently have.


----------



## Franny K (Jan 29, 2022)

It doesn't really work that well. I got a hoop handle and was able to slide the rubber grip out of the way. The shaft is too short, I was expecting a longer shaft like My non extendable Efco 27cc discontinued pole saw and the battery non extendable Husqvarna pole saw. For the trimmer or blade head to be parallel with the ground is perhaps 6 inches up. To reach to the ground the blade is at an angle. I guess with bike handles the attachment point can be lower. It vibrates kind of a lot and the powerhead contacts the right arm maybe 7" from the wrist.


----------

